# wire routing



## gunnerman (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a question regarding an audio install into my car. I've performed at least one install on my own (headunit, door speakers (woofer + tweeter+ crossover), 2 amps, subs, etc). My question is what is the best way to route wires (RCA, speaker, power, etc) from the front of the car to the amps in the trunk so that there will be minimal electrical interference. 

I'm planning an install into a 2009 WRX sedan if that helps. I plan on doing a similar install in this car but i'll add in a capacitor thanks.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably been talked about 1000 times.

routing power wire site:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ - Google Search

Read through some of these and you'll know quickly how to do it.


----------



## gunnerman (Oct 12, 2010)

awesome thanks


----------

